# Scout and Panda Photoshoot!



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

there's more in my gallery - didn't want to overload this thread


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha Ha they are really cute. I love the first one


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I loved every single one of those!! Please post more!


----------



## squeek (Oct 30, 2007)

The teddy bear one is too funny!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya post some more, they are so cute. I NEED MORE CUTE PICTUERS! lol :lol:


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

By popular demand


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yaaaaahooooooooo.......Even cuter!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

panda looks like he's gonna pounce on my face in some of the pics   i love my little babies


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are adorable! Their fur looks so shiny and clean, it really makes them stand out. How do you get them to pose in such good positions? I can't even get a still picture of my boys!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

hahah i can't get them to pose, i just take TONS of pictures and then go through and find the ones that aren't blurred


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

They're all so cute! You are a great photographer as well.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

LOVE IT!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh man... you got some really good shots of them! I can never get my girls to stay still long enough to take a decent picture.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

they're gorgeous!
what kind of camera do you use? =o


----------

